# Deer Creek Open



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

Guys put on a pretty good Tournament April 17th
http://www.usabbassmasters.com/
geowol


----------



## bill lupton (Apr 13, 2004)

what time and how much to get in at the ramp?


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

All info on their website
think it starts 7:30 and its $70.00 at the ramp


----------

